# Importer les mails AirMail dans Mail (Apple)



## Marc ou Net (16 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour,
Comme beaucoup de monde, je découvre un AirMail bridé et cher. Bon, je comprends aussi les besoins des développeurs coté finances, mais le faire brutalement comme ça, ça casse chez moi.
Je voudrais savoir s'il existe un moyen pour récupérer tous les mail qui sont dans AirMail iOS vers le classique et vénérable Mail iOS. Évidemment, je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de faire la même chose sur macOS High Sierra.
Pour les paramètres, je n'ai pas de problème, c'est véritablement avec les mails que je conserve depuis plusieurs années et qui ne sont plus sur les serveurs.


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2019)

Hello, une rapide recherche sur internet m'a apporté une option (au moins pour la version mac) : sélectionner les mails et les glisser vers un dossier.
Ensuite un import depuis Mail devrait les rendre accessibles. (attends ma réponse à la question qui suit).

Si ces mails ne sont plus sur les serveurs, est-ce en raison du choix du protocole POP pour la réception ?


----------



## Marc ou Net (16 Juillet 2019)

da capo a dit:


> Hello, une rapide recherche sur internet m'a apporté une option (au moins pour la version mac) : sélectionner les mails et les glisser vers un dossier.
> Ensuite un import depuis Mail devrait les rendre accessibles. (attends ma réponse à la question qui suit).
> 
> Si ces mails ne sont plus sur les serveurs, est-ce en raison du choix du protocole POP pour la réception ?


J'avais en effet choisit le protocole POP pour la réception (je ne voulais pas perdre de mail et je voulais pouvoir les consulter même hors-réseau) mais avec Google Airmail fait comme Mail que IMAP ce qui m'arrange un peu.

Cette "astuce" je l'ai déjà essayée et elle ne fonctionne pas car AirMail enregistre les emails en emlx alors que Mail ne sait reconnaitre que les eml.


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2019)

Marc ou Net a dit:


> J'avais en effet choisit le protocole POP pour la réception (je ne voulais pas perdre de mail et je voulais pouvoir les consulter même hors-réseau) mais avec Google Airmail fait comme Mail que IMAP ce qui m'arrange un peu.
> 
> Cette "astuce" je l'ai déjà essayée et elle ne fonctionne pas car AirMail enregistre les emails en emlx alors que Mail ne sait reconnaitre que les eml.



Le reste de l'astuce implique de choisir d'importer depuis Mail (ce qui n'est pas de cas) voire d'ajouter l'extension mbox aux dossiers à récupérer.

Tu as essayé aussi ?


----------



## Marc ou Net (16 Juillet 2019)

Importer directement les mail un à un depuis Mail je l'ai testé et ça ne marche pas des masses (voire pas du tout). L'astuce d'ajouter ".mbox" aux nom des dossiers je ne l'avais pas tester. Et après le test, il s'avère que Mail n'y arrive pas et me lance un désespérant "Aucun fichier mbox valide n'a été trouvé".


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2019)

Eh bien, on atteint mes limites puisque je n'utilise pas AirMail.
En espérant que quelqu'un t'apporte une solution.


----------



## Marc ou Net (16 Juillet 2019)

Merci pour ton aide. Les autres ? I am preneur !


----------



## Marc ou Net (16 Juillet 2019)

Marc ou Net a dit:


> Cette "astuce" je l'ai déjà essayée et elle ne fonctionne pas car AirMail enregistre les emails en emlx alors que Mail ne sait reconnaitre que les eml.


Pardon, je viens de réessayer c'est Apple qui enregistre les emails en emlx et AirMail en eml. Et j'ai déjà essayé d'ajouter le "x" à la fin de l'extension sans succès.


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2019)

Il me vient une idée…

Tu es actuellement en Pop.
Tu peux sauvegarder  par glisser déposer tous tes messages.

Si après avoir sauvegardé tes mails, tu changes de protocole  en passant de Pop à Imap sur AirMail (si c'est possible), les mails locaux seront synchronisés avec le serveur (avec un peu de chance).
A voir, si aucun tag ne considère les mails comme effacés.

Si la synchronisation est faite, alors pas de souci.

*Mais cela implique par sécurité d'avoir sauvegardé tous les mails !*


----------



## Marc ou Net (16 Juillet 2019)

da capo a dit:


> Tu es actuellement en Pop.
> Tu peux sauvegarder  par glisser déposer tous tes messages.
> 
> Si après avoir sauvegardé tes mails, tu changes de protocole  en passant de Pop à Imap sur AirMail (si c'est possible), les mails locaux seront synchronisés avec le serveur (avec un peu de chance).


C'est une bonne idée, sauf que on ne peut changer de POP à IMAP sans passer par la suppression des emails car il ça revient à créer un nouveau compte. De plus, les emails envoyés ne seront pas pris en compte… enfin, ils seront noyés dans mes emails reçus.


----------



## Chris K (16 Juillet 2019)

Ou bien... en passant par un troisième logiciel. C’est un peu tordu et sûrement fastidieux mais voici l’idée :

Airmail —> Export —> Import dans un logiciel X —> Export —> Import dans Mail.

Par exemple :

Exporter les messages avec Airmail ;
Les importer dans Thunderbird (logiciel de messagerie de Mozilla : je crois qu’il existe un module permettant cela : ImportExportTools);
Exporter depuis Thunderbird vers un format compatible Mail (toujours avec le module) ;
Enfin importer tout ça dans Mail ;
Bon j’ai pas testé... juste une idée comme ça...


----------



## Marc ou Net (16 Juillet 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Airmail —> Export —> Import dans un logiciel X —> Export —> Import dans Mail.


C'est ce que j'ai trouvé comme solution avec un logiciel payant (et flute zut crotte) qui permet de convertir toutes sortes de fichiers en autres formats. Merci à tous.


----------

